# Are there people who have recovered 100% after a weed induced panic attack?



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello friends, someone has fully recovered from derealization and depersonalization after using cannabis?

How long did it take? The recovery was gradual?


----------



## Shayne (Aug 19, 2014)

I didn't get DP and DR right after I smoked the green for my last time, but the last time I smoked it I had a massive panic attack, the months followed after that panic attack induced by pot I had severe health anxiety for a while. After a couple months of health anxiety I fell under DP and DR. So technically I guess you could say the green is the reason why I got DP and DR, just happened differently then others. The Recovery process is definitely gradual my friend, no way you snap out of it in an instance and its gone. I'd say it took about 6 weeks to fully recover from the first day I started feeling a bit better. Keep in mind DP and DR lasts different amount of times for people. Mine lasted about 4 months in total


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you Shayne.

You took some supplement to speed up the recovery? or did you do something in particular?


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

Those people tend to have the quickest recoveries tbh


----------



## Shayne (Aug 19, 2014)

Nah theres no supplements or meds that makes DP or DP go away. There was multiple things I did to recover. I ACCEPTED that I had DP and DR, if you try to fight it and let it bring you down it will only get worse and continue on. KNOWLEDGE about DP and DR helped a lot, It's actually a common symptom of anxiety, so after I found that out It gave me some peace of mind. TIME is your friend, DP and DR slowly fades away into the back round after you accept it and let it run its course. Any other questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

I read that some people have DR and DP for many years after panick attack due to weed use... OMG


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Animus do you still have DR and DP after cannabis use?


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Of course, look through the section that you posted in for recovery stories from people who got it from weed... I think youtube has some as well.

Its not a death sentence


----------



## Musley (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey man what are your symptoms i think im going through this too


----------



## Shayne (Aug 19, 2014)

What coogi said! DP and DR is definitely not a life sentence, it's actually a very common symptom of anxiety, depression and even some other mental illnesses


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

People only have it years and years after a panic attack because they HAVE NEVER LET THEM GO.

Never have fully accepted it,and stopped trying to get rid out of it.

I bet every day they wake up and check theirselves.


----------



## Shayne (Aug 19, 2014)

VICTOR, great point man. So true, once I stopped trying to fight it and I accepted it, thats the the gradual recovery process started to begin. DP and DR feeds off peoples fear and stress/worries. once people dont fear it and stop obsessing about it is when they start to recover.


----------



## Paradise92 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for the answers.

My symptoms are dizziness, decreased from the first day but is there anyway, and blurred vision in the distance. And then I seem to feel less sensitive hands, but I still have not figured out if this can be a symptom or not.

All this for a month and a half now.

I would try to take omega 3 can help?

And psychotherapy can help? I could not figure out yet.

Sorry if my english is poor..


----------



## Musley (Aug 4, 2014)

hey man i feel the same like you I also got floaters, starbursts in lights and after images when looking at bright things, I have 2 months but I think the recover is not that lineal because sometimes I feel bad like depressed and start to think that I'm gonna be like this and gonna die lol but also when that depressive attacks go away I realize how much better Im feeling compared to the beginning,


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

Shayne said:


> Nah theres no supplements or meds that makes DP or DP go away. There was multiple things I did to recover. I ACCEPTED that I had DP and DR, if you try to fight it and let it bring you down it will only get worse and continue on. KNOWLEDGE about DP and DR helped a lot, It's actually a common symptom of anxiety, so after I found that out It gave me some peace of mind. TIME is your friend, DP and DR slowly fades away into the back round after you accept it and let it run its course. Any other questions email me at [email protected]


That's not entirely true, benzodiazepines and naloxone have both been shown to be somewhat effective. Not for everyone, but it's clearly better than placebo. Let me know if you want some links to published study results.


----------



## Shayne (Aug 19, 2014)

I said there is no supplements or meds to make it " go away " I never said it couldn't give some relief and be effecetive


----------

